# Problem with a Franchi Shotgun



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a Franchi 612VS. I used it for about a year with no problems. Last year, crow hunting, the trigger wouldn't reset after cycling a shell. I sent it to Benelli for repair. After about 4 weeks I get it back. They say there is nothing wrong with it. It wasn't made to shoot 1-1/8 dram shells (Fiochi Interceptors). The hammer wasn't resetting. I hadn't used at all during Deer season. I just broke it out last weekend for rabbit. I bought the Winchester High Brass # 5 shot 3 1/4 dram shells. Second shot it didn't cock. It has been doing it almost every 3 shot now. I have made sure the piston was in the right position but nothing works. I clean my rifles after use, including the trigger assembly, so it's not dirty at all. I was thinking about getting the Franchi I12 or the Franchi Diamond (made for Dick's Sporting Goods by Franchi). But with this I'm not sure. I will probably get a Browning Semi-auto Shotgun. Does anyone have any Ideas on the Franchi? Thank you.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I have an I12 and absolutly love it. I think you would be happy with the I12. I really have nothing bad to say about it. I have shot two cases of shells in the last couple of months and no problems.


----------

